# Suche Tutorials



## Giovanni (12. Juli 2004)

*Suche Tutorials für FruityLoops und Cubase*

Hallo.


Ich suche Tutorials und Manuels wenns geht auf deutsch, für FruityLoopz Producer Edition 4.5.2, für Cubase.

Danke wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt das wichtigste wäre was für FruityLoopz 

Danke und MFG

Gio

Edit: ist dieses Forum leer oder macht es nur den anschein?^^


----------



## BeaTBoxX (21. Juli 2004)

Manuals sind im Normfall bei der Software dabei *huestel*  

Und google.de ist dein Freund : 

 

KLICK MICH

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (25. Juli 2004)

http://www.djtutorials.de

Musste da mal schauen ggf. nachfragen.


----------



## Giovanni (26. Juli 2004)

Also gegooglet hab ich nur zu info 2 google doch mal selber ich hab nach 1000sende seiten net 1 Tut gefunden geschweigenden überhaupt etwsas in der art auser eine seite wo video tuts gabs die aber zum kaufen sind


Aber danke trozdem


@Resident....   ich werd mal schauen aber erst später da ich keum zeit habe gerrade


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (26. Juli 2004)

Ich habe zu Fruity folgendes für dich Fruityloops kick-start

Könnte die gut weiterhelfen.


----------

